# Tea party less popular than Muslims



## Truthmatters (Aug 18, 2011)

Survey



In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"


----------



## blastoff (Aug 18, 2011)

Guess it must have been all those Muslims who kicked the dimocrats' asses last November, huh?


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Survey
> 
> 
> 
> In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"



Post the data


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Survey
> 
> 
> 
> In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"



You missed part of the article.

But *Campbell says the tea party was really an afterthought in their research*.

*"We didn't go into this study to look at the tea party," *Campbell said in an interview with The Ticket.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 18, 2011)

No data or methodology supplied.

Just the old "Tea Partiers are a bunch of racist religious nuts" stereotype buried near the end of the piece.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Survey
> ...


LOL anything to throw the Tea Party under the bus!


----------



## blastoff (Aug 18, 2011)

Oddball said:


> No data or methodology supplied.
> 
> Just the old "Tea Partiers are a bunch of racist religious nuts" stereotype buried near the end of the piece.
> 
> Nothing to see here.



Truthmatters doesn't get involved in truth matters.


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 18, 2011)

New Thread

*Truthmatters less popular than hemmeroids.*


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 18, 2011)

Truthdoesn'tmatter lying again, go figure.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 18, 2011)

From the article:


> ...in fairness, it's perhaps difficult to generalize on the movement's origins from a poll sample of 3,000 respondents.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 18, 2011)

1) Not truthmatter's survey. 
2) Because the purpose of the survey was not to learn about the tea party doesn't mean that once added to the questionaire they would not learn anything about them


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 18, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Survey
> ...






Because when they started the study there was NO tea party.


Its a long term study


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 18, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> > ...in fairness, it's perhaps difficult to generalize on the movement's origins from a poll sample of 3,000 respondents.



what is your point? i'm sure you posted that to make a point of some sort but it's lost on me.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 18, 2011)

The professors were following up on research they conducted in 2006 and 2007 for their book "American Grace: How Religion Divides and Unites Us" and decided to add the tea party and atheists to their list of survey queries. By going back to many of the same respondents, the professors gleaned several interesting facts about the tea party.

One of their more surprising findings, Campbell concedes, (and one drawing national attention) is that the tea party drew a lower approval rating than Muslims and atheists. That put the tea party below 23 other entries--including Barack Obama, Sarah Palin, Republicans and Democrats--that the professors included on their survey of "a representative sample of 3,000 Americans."


----------



## cootydog (Aug 18, 2011)

oh sure just as expected. The left always lies, always spin everything. The only thing I believe coming from the left is that they will say or do anything to win the public. The Tea Party is going nowhere and thats whats got the liberals so upset the harder they try to spin everything onto the Tea Party they are making more people aware and actually doing the Tea Party a favor. Its nice to see they have the liberals sweating it out like they do.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tea Party


----------



## lilbug (Aug 18, 2011)

Survey&#8217;s surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims
By Rachel Rose Hartman

Political Reporter

A Philadelphia tea party rally July 4 (Joseph Kaczmarek/AP)
In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"

But Campbell says the *tea party was really an afterthought in their research.*"We didn't go into this study to look at the tea party," Campbell said in an interview with The Ticket.

*The professors were following up on research they conducted in 2006 and 2007 for their book "American Grace: How Religion Divides and Unites Us and decided to add the tea party and atheists to their list of survey queries.* By going back to many of the same respondents, the professors gleaned several interesting facts about the tea party.

One of their more surprising findings, Campbell concedes, (and one drawing national attention) is that the tea party drew a lower approval rating than Muslims and atheists. That put the tea party below 23 other entries--including Barack Obama, Sarah Palin, Republicans and Democrats--that the professors included on their survey of "a representative sample of 3,000 Americans."

By examining which respondents became supporters of the tea party, Campbell and Putnam's survey "casts doubt on the tea party's 'origin story,' " they write in the Times--*though, in fairness, it's perhaps difficult to generalize on the movement's origins from a poll sample of 3,000 respondents.*Early tea partiers were described as "nonpartisan political neophytes," Campbell and Putnam write, but their findings showed that tea partiers were "highly partisan Republicans" who were more likely than others to have contacted government officials.

"They are overwhelmingly white, but even compared to other white Republicans, they had a low regard for immigrants and blacks long before Barack Obama was president, and they still do," they went on.

In addition to being socially conservative, the study found  a close tie between religion and the tea party, whose supporters seek out "deeply religious" elected officials.

"This helps to explain why candidates like Michele Bachmann and Rick Perry are just as much about the public presentation of themselves as religious people as fiscal conservatives," Campbell told The Ticket.

Campbell said Tuesday that he does not regard his research as politically motivated.  "I don't have a particular dog in this or any other political fight," he said.

*We actually didn't go into this study primarily to look at the tea party," he told the Ticket. "The primary purpose of the study is to update what we learned about religion in America."*


****
The point I believe that was lost on you earlier is that this article is loaded with disclaimers regarding the Tea Party, stating they were not the primary focus of the study and that this study was primarily focused on religion in America.

A survey started in 2006/2007 with the Tea Party, not being religious or atheist group, not being the primary focus, and being tossed in as an after thought has little validity.  It's just political spin.

The Tea Party is irrelevant to this study and should not have even been included in this study at all.


----------



## JMadison (Aug 18, 2011)

And the purpose of a thread like this? To help conservatives lose faith in what they stand for. Forget it baby!


----------



## daws101 (Aug 20, 2011)

JMadison said:


> And the purpose of a thread like this? To help conservatives lose faith in what they stand for. Forget it baby!


 faith is a major part of the problem!


----------



## del (Aug 20, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > From the article:
> ...



shocker


----------



## California Girl (Aug 20, 2011)

I can see why they are not overly keen to make the data available. 

3,000 respondents.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 22, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Survey
> ...




That's because the tea party wasn't around when they started collecting this data.

Nice try, though.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2011)

*Surveys surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims*


In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor  of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political  scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that  the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *Surveys surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims*
> 
> 
> In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor  of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political  scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that  the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"



Regurgitate, rehash, parrot.  Regurgitate, rehash, parrot.

Its going to catch on I tell you.  Just a few thousand more times.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2011)

what is the matter with you synth dont you know that Tea Party people are 95% of the people ?

Just ask them and they will tell you.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> what is the matter with you synth dont you know that Tea Party people are 95% of the people ?
> 
> Just ask them and they will tell you.





Government - Interest Expense on the Debt Outstanding 



It should be double that right?


----------



## JohnBJr (Aug 24, 2011)

Perhaps the 24/7 demonization of all Tea Party members by leftist networks like MSNBC and the media in general has paid dividends among the gullible masses. Got to watch out for those xenophobic, racist, heartless, crazy bastards who want to destroy all the progress the liberal estabishment has achieved in the past 50 years.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah thats it , the media just hates them so they make people think there are fewer of them.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 24, 2011)

The NYT's isnt fit to line hamster cages with imho.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnBJr said:


> Perhaps the 24/7 demonization of all Tea Party members by leftist networks like MSNBC and the media in general has paid dividends among the gullible masses. Got to watch out for those xenophobic, racist, heartless, crazy bastards who want to destroy all the progress the liberal estabishment has achieved in the past 50 years.



Yes, for sure! That insignificant (  ) Tea Party is even more dangerous than those nations who hate us. Like North Korea and Iran. Venezuela. Islamic terrorists. And those who would subvert or take our freedom including politicians from within our borders and in high places.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahh such diversions from those who will not accept truth.
Truth simply is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 24, 2011)

Um, then why is Obama claiming they run the US government?  He's delusional, right?


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 24, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Um, then why is Obama claiming they run the US government?  He's delusional, right?



Of course he is.  He is a politician.

Not sure what that has to do with this topic though.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *Surveys surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims*
> 
> 
> In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor  of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political  scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that  the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"



NYT  NYC?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 24, 2011)

When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."

In other words, they'll support it until it's no longer popular/feasible. Just like they did with Shrub.

Watch....


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Ahh such diversions from those who will not accept truth.
> Truth simply is.



Truth simply is subjective. 

"Very few of us are authorities on the truth. About the closest that any of us can get is what we hope is the truth or what we think is the truth. That's why the best approach to truth is probably to say, It seems to me..." -- Jim Rohn


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2011)

what is it like living in a fantasy land willow?


----------



## blastoff (Aug 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *Surveys surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims*
> 
> 
> In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor  of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political  scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that  the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"



As I think I replied to the other thread on this topic, I agree the Tea Party is less popular.  And the proof is all those atheists and Muslims who kicked the dimocrats' asses last November.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 24, 2011)

Of course truth is subjective to our current understandings of reality.
A truth used to be that the world was flat.
That Bush was against nation building and being the police force of the world.
etc.

That the TP is less popular than atheists and muslims is a fact in our current reality though.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."
> 
> In other words, they'll support it until it's no longer popular/feasible. Just like they did with Shrub.
> 
> Watch....



They stand for America. You'll never see me distance myself. You miserable low life of an asswipe.  You can go screw Maxine WatersBigMouth


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 24, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."
> ...





Nope, they stand for what they want America to be like.  Not the same as what America is.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



yes, they stand for a balanced budget,, not something you obama bitches want,, we got that.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 24, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."
> ...



LEAVE MarcATL ALONE Willow!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


That's the problem with radical RW A$$holes like Willow...they believe that THEY are the voice of America. Period. Like dictators. When the truth of the matter is, they are only a fraction of what America is, wants or stands for.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Pot.

Kettle.

Black.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2011)

they dont think the rest of America has any right to be more populated by those who dont agree with them.

That was what the whole REAL AMERICAN thing is.

They truely feel only they have a right to be Americans


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's Boehner (R)


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> they dont think the rest of America has any right to be more populated by those who dont agree with them.
> 
> That was what the whole REAL AMERICAN thing is.
> 
> They truely feel only they have a right to be Americans



Well of course they have a RIGHT to be AMERICANS MORON. goddamn AMERICA,, it's in da bible.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnBJr said:


> Perhaps the 24/7 demonization of all Tea Party members by leftist networks like MSNBC and the media in general has paid dividends among the gullible masses. Got to watch out for those xenophobic, racist, heartless, crazy bastards who want to destroy all the progress the liberal estabishment has achieved in the past 50 years.



When the going gets tough....

Blame the media


----------



## JohnBJr (Aug 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> JohnBJr said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the 24/7 demonization of all Tea Party members by leftist networks like MSNBC and the media in general has paid dividends among the gullible masses. Got to watch out for those xenophobic, racist, heartless, crazy bastards who want to destroy all the progress the liberal estabishment has achieved in the past 50 years.
> ...



Yeah right, the American public acquired negative opinions about the Tea Party through its own unbiased, independent research.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnBJr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JohnBJr said:
> ...


Well...when they see what these Tea-Baggers are all about, it doesn't take rocket science to figure out that they'd want their a$$es out yesterday.


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Aug 24, 2011)

You gotta look at the source of this horse manure. The New York Times and Harvard.
The New York Times is infamous for conducting a political opinion poll where 48 per cent of the poll sample were Democrats, only 24 per cent were Republicans and the remaining 28 per cent were Independents who had voted for Obama. The Sunday Magazine issue of the NYT this recent July 4th Weekend had an article that alluded to "Green Is Now The New Red, White, And Blue"; don't use those evil carbon fired or gas powered grills, stay away from those awful red meat hot dogs and ground beef  sandwiches and join our First family dining on wholesome arugala instead.
Harvard, dear old Hahhvahhd. Remember several years ago when then Harvard President Lawrence Summers suggested that perhaps by thinking out of the box about real differences in the way the genders are physiologcally and anatomically constructed might account for the disparities in test scores and performance  between the genders in some fields of endeavor. Suddenly some of the faculty members listening to Mr Summers began hyperventilating uncontrollably, bizzarely running in circles, and screaming hysterically for airplane vomit bags. Harvard is also the University of Distinction that published a study the Thursday before this last Fourth Of July that said their research indicated that attending too many Fourth of July Parades, too many Fourth of July Fireworks displays, too many family cookouts replete with hotdogs, hamburgs, and cold beer had a pronounced tendency to turn ordinary, honest, hard working, everyday Americans into those Evil Republicans.
There's a question to be asked. What are they smoking up there on the banks of the River Charles, or do they have an agenda?


----------



## JohnBJr (Aug 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> JohnBJr said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They're not the evil monolithic entity the liberal media paints them as being. They're a grassroots-based political group comprised of working and retired Americans who are tired of the total lack of fiscal restraint or responsibility on the part of the GOPs and the Dems that has left us trillions in federal budget overruns and unfunded liabilites while selling the nation out to the public employee unions and the PLA-owned banks and corporations in China, who buy that debt.


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 24, 2011)

What a dumb thread... Of course they will be very unpopular, it's a political group. Should we compare then to congress or Obama? Looking at the link it seems the poll was moronic and hardly scientific. Past that they beat out how popular the Democratic controlled congress was even after using these bogus numbers... I guess that means Dems are getting washed out of society lol.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *Survey&#8217;s surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims*
> 
> 
> In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor  of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political  scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that  the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"



Oh.....this came from professors at Haaaarvaard and Notre Dame. 

Muslims can blow themselves up in market-places killing hundreds of people in one attack....fly planes into our buildings...atheists can tear down all of our religious symbols and artifacts......and they're cool.

But if you try to cut spending you're on everyone's shit list.

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. 

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Surveys surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims*
> ...



Nailed it...


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> *what is the matter with you synth dont you know that Tea Party people are 95% of the people ?*
> 
> Just ask them and they will tell you.




That's only by weight.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."
> 
> In other words, they'll support it until it's no longer popular/feasible. Just like they did with Shrub.
> 
> Watch....


Truer words have not been spoken.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."
> ...




They stand for greed.

They stand for selfishness.

They stand for bigotry.

They do NOT stand for America.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnBJr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JohnBJr said:
> ...


No, by their damaging actions and threats of more actions.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."
> ...



Okay....those of us on the right should be just like you and Marc:

*We dream of the day that liberals and progressives are no more. 

I can't wait until those rotten bastards are all swept into the sea. 

They're like a virus that needs to be inoculated from the face of the Earth.

The best thing they can do is die quickly.*

This is kind of what I'm seeing here with you two nasty buggers. Congrats on your ability to tolerate other viewpoints love. Cheerio.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnBJr said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > JohnBJr said:
> ...



I would say a minority of a minority of the tea-baggers are as "middle" and "sane" as you characterize them to be.

The majority of the bunch are just anti-Obama/anti-Democrat angry Republicans who want to see our current President serve 1 term.

The reason I say this is because whenever the vast majority of them are speaking, the speak as if it JUST got this way under Obama. However, when people like you are DEFENDING them, they are characterized as people that are fed-up with the spending of EVERYONE...it's a nifty, but very sleazy trick you people engage in.

America, as  whole, has caught on to this, hence the drastic drop in popularity of the tea-baggers.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 24, 2011)

> When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."



Kinda like when all those "W" stickers suddenly and mysteriously disappeared overnight off of those retarded hummer SUV's, right?  And I lived in TN then and they were EVERYWHERE.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> JohnBJr said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



That's okay..thou odiferous fen-sucked skainsmate!

Thou mangled motley-minded horn-beast!

Thou appeareth nothing to me but a foul and pestilent congregation of vapours.

Thou dissembling swag-bellied giglet!

Fuck off.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like when all those "W" stickers suddenly and mysteriously disappeared overnight off of those retarded hummer SUV's, right?  And I lived in TN then and they were EVERYWHERE.



Well....he has been gone for 3 years and the last time he ran for orifice was back in 2004'.

But I still have my Bush Cheney sticker intact and on my CRV so kiss my ass.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 24, 2011)

> Yeah right, the American public acquired negative opinions about the Tea Party through its own unbiased, independent research.



Yeah, pretty much. Besides, all you have to do is LISTEN when a teabagger opens his/her mouth to spout their fake plastic patriotic ideals.  All they are is a kneeling, groveling mouthpiece for (and paid for by) corporate America... only difference between them and the corporatists calling themselves "republicans" or "conservatives" or whatever it is this week, is that the tea party is too dumb to wear kneepads.

People dislike atheists?  Why?  They usually keep pretty much to themselves... most people wouldn't even know I am an atheist myself...


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Aug 24, 2011)

> Well....he has been gone for 3 years and the last time he ran for orifice was back in 2004'.
> 
> But I still have my Bush Cheney sticker intact and on my CRV so kiss my ass.



Um, that was a comparison, I wasn't actually talking about shrub, per se... Oh and you helped to vote in the Great American Disaster?  Well, we are pretty much screwed now and you guys are STILL hanging on to policy that is destroying us.  Mission accomplished is in order, I guess.


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




*LOL!*
link plz... I won't wait.


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 24, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> they dont think the rest of America has any right to be more populated by those who dont agree with them.
> 
> That was what the whole REAL AMERICAN thing is.
> 
> They truely feel only they have a right to be Americans



You're uncontrolled, bigoted hate almost scares me... I truly hope you never obtain any power, not that I think you ever would, just like you will never have a higher education or be in shape.

Oh I&#8217;m sorry TM, did I insult you by simply by telling the truth? I wonder if people are insulated by your bigotry when you lump tens of millions of people together and say whatever disgusting undigested pile of hate gets vomited up your throat. 

TM: Party over country!

If TM doesn&#8217;t hate you because you&#8217;re Republican she hates you for being white&#8230; And if you still don&#8217;t agree with her then she just hates you for being different.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 24, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Well said. BTW, have I told you how much I enjoy your siggy?

LoL!!!


----------



## Google (Aug 24, 2011)

Why do the MODs always send pro-Tea Party threads to the Tea Party section, but threads critical of the Tea Party are allowed to stay?  

Why do leftists seem to continually want to denigrate and attack the Tea Party?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 24, 2011)

It warms my heart that Americans would choose a Muslim or Atheist ahead of a Tea Party president.

Praise Gawd.

Poll: Tea Party Less Popular Than Muslims, Atheists, 21 Other Groups | ThinkProgress


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 24, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Survey&#8217;s surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims*
> ...





WillowTree said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"
> ...


Yeah, the same NYTimes who fired Jason Blair, who fabricated or plagiarized parts of at least 36 of 73  articles on national events such as the Washington, D.C., sniper attacks  and the rescue of Army Pfc. Jessica Lynch, according to the Times. source

Now, how does a libbie reporter get away with faking half his stories he claimed were authentic? Answer: his feel-good libbie bosses felt so good when he wrote diatribe, they didn't bother themselves to make sure the people of New York and America were getting the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.

Instead of getting more balanced after that, the NYTimes was still running 93% favorable liberal stories and only 4% favorable Conservative stories with the other 3% neither. 

They're back to their old tricks, only this time they're a little slicker--they only publish the pollsters whose results they like. They're just not as picky as they were back in the 40s and 50s when the editors were mavens of news that favored America and were the truth.

You open the rag now, and you're not certain anymore.


----------



## Salt Jones (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnBJr said:


> Perhaps the 24/7 demonization of all Tea Party members by leftist networks like MSNBC and the media in general has paid dividends among the gullible masses. Got to watch out for those xenophobic, racist, heartless, crazy bastards who want to destroy all the progress the liberal estabishment has achieved in the past 50 years.



Yep. Tea Party members are "xenophobic, racist, heartless, crazy bastards who want to destroy all the progress the liberal estabishment has achieved in the past 50 years" and they all can go to hell.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 24, 2011)

> Yep. Tea Party members are "xenophobic, racist, heartless, crazy bastards who want to destroy all the progress the liberal estabishment has achieved in the past 50 years" and they all can go to hell.



Amen!  I would only add "religious lunatics"...


----------



## Salt Jones (Aug 24, 2011)

Google said:


> Why do the MODs always send pro-Tea Party threads to the Tea Party section, but threads critical of the Tea Party are allowed to stay?
> 
> Why do leftists seem to continually want to denigrate and attack the Tea Party?



Because the tea party is nothing but a bunch of racist white shitheads with a splattering of coons sprinkled in for color.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 24, 2011)

"Splattering"

Why does that make me think of raw hardcore gushing diarrhea?

lol!!!


----------



## whitehall (Aug 24, 2011)

"Collected data?" I bet. Translated the "survey" indicates that academic elites and radical lefties hate the Tea Party more than the jihad. Not surprising.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 24, 2011)

bitterlyclingin said:


> You gotta look at the source of this horse manure. The New York Times and Harvard.
> The New York Times is infamous for conducting a political opinion poll where 48 per cent of the poll sample were Democrats, only 24 per cent were Republicans and the remaining 28 per cent were Independents who had voted for Obama. The Sunday Magazine issue of the NYT this recent July 4th Weekend had an article that alluded to "Green Is Now The New Red, White, And Blue"; don't use those evil carbon fired or gas powered grills, stay away from those awful red meat hot dogs and ground beef  sandwiches and join our First family dining on wholesome arugala instead.
> Harvard, dear old Hahhvahhd. Remember several years ago when then Harvard President Lawrence Summers suggested that perhaps by thinking out of the box about real differences in the way the genders are physiologcally and anatomically constructed might account for the disparities in test scores and performance  between the genders in some fields of endeavor. Suddenly some of the faculty members listening to Mr Summers began hyperventilating uncontrollably, bizzarely running in circles, and screaming hysterically for airplane vomit bags. Harvard is also the University of Distinction that published a study the Thursday before this last Fourth Of July that said their research indicated that attending too many Fourth of July Parades, too many Fourth of July Fireworks displays, too many family cookouts replete with hotdogs, hamburgs, and cold beer had a pronounced tendency to turn ordinary, honest, hard working, everyday Americans into those Evil Republicans.
> There's a question to be asked. What are they smoking up there on the banks of the River Charles, or do they have an agenda?



Harvard?  Ohh yeah where GW Bush went to college.


----------



## shintao (Aug 24, 2011)

Google said:


> Why do the MODs always send pro-Tea Party threads to the Tea Party section, but threads critical of the Tea Party are allowed to stay?
> 
> Why do leftists seem to continually want to denigrate and attack the Tea Party?



Why is the peanut jar lid always screwed on so tight?

How come the right gets to set on the right side of the isle, but moderates have to set on the floor of the isle?


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 24, 2011)

Why do hot dogs and buns come in different quantities?


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 24, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



FINALLY -- A *cat fight* show down... I've been setting these two felines up for months.. I've got my money on the cat with glasses...


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 24, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> JohnBJr said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the 24/7 demonization of all Tea Party members by leftist networks like MSNBC and the media in general has paid dividends among the gullible masses. Got to watch out for those xenophobic, racist, heartless, crazy bastards who want to destroy all the progress the liberal estabishment has achieved in the past 50 years.
> ...



That's funny cause this GUY:







 .... is the Co-Founder of Tea Party 365 -- one of the FIRST TP chapters to organize. There's hardly a RACIST TP rally without him present..


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 24, 2011)

*Uncle Tom:* A black man who will do anything to stay in good standing with "the white man" including betray his own people.

Urban Dictionary: Uncle Tom


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 24, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> *Uncle Tom:* A black man who will do anything to stay in good standing with "the white man" including betray his own people.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Uncle Tom



Uncle Tom is a term used by black people to try to convince other black people that working, education, living well, and setting a good example for their children is selling out.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 24, 2011)

> Uncle Tom is a term used by black people to try to convince other black people that working, education, living well, and setting a good example for their children is selling out.



So, you think being a black teabagger is setting a good example for their children?


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 24, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> *Uncle Tom:* A black man who will do anything to stay in good standing with "the white man" including betray his own people.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Uncle Tom



You've just convinced me Lakhota that this is pure foolishness. There's no principled lefties here that want to debate on facts and issues. I got told yesterday by a leftist on this board that "I'll worry about saving Soc Sec when my checks stop coming". And now you pull the most PREDICTABLE response when confronted with fact refuting the racism of the Tea Party.. 

You know what??? US HONKIES don't know an Uncle Tom from a plain ole black man. So if Tea Party people WERE RACIST -- Being an Uncle Tom wouldn't matter to them.. 

It only matters to you.. Because I've never seen a group more occupied with sexual orientation, race, and class than today's DEMOCRATS...  

And that's not actually a complement... It's creepy...


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 24, 2011)

flacaltenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Uncle Tom:* A black man who will do anything to stay in good standing with "the white man" including betray his own people.
> ...



As my father (someone who voted for Obama) said: "If you want to find a true racist, look around for a Democrat."


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 24, 2011)

> Because I've never seen a group more occupied with sexual orientation, race, and class than today's DEMOCRATS...



Holy shit, I'm sorry you're blind.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 24, 2011)

Let me be perfectly blunt.

Teapublican Agenda: Get the ******* out of the White House!  Nothing else matters!


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 24, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Let me be perfectly blunt.
> 
> Teapublican Agenda: Get the ******* out of the White House!  Nothing else matters!



You're not a Trolling bigot or anything, lol.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Holy shit, you're stupid!

You even quoted it:






> Robert D. Putnam, a professor  of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political  scientist at Notre Dame





​*NOT *NY Times reporters.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> *Uncle Tom:* A black man who will do anything to stay in good standing with "the white man" including betray his own people.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Uncle Tom


And then you have Clarence Thomas, who I believe hates and resents White people, but hates Black people much more.  I think he's angry that he's not White, and believes he's superior.


----------



## oreo (Aug 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *Surveys surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims*
> 
> 
> In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor  of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political  scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that  the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"



The NEW YORK TIMES--must have polled the black caucas--- which is lead by Maxine Waters--


----------



## oreo (Aug 24, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Let me be perfectly blunt.
> 
> Teapublican Agenda: Get the ******* out of the White House!  Nothing else matters!




he.he.he.

Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties - YouTube


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 24, 2011)

Why is this surprising?  You know that practically everyone on the left has a dim view of the Tea Party, and you know the sane wing (using that term loosely) of the Republican Party has a dim view of the Tea Party, hell,

that's 2/3rds of the country right there.


----------



## oreo (Aug 24, 2011)

flacaltenn said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JohnBJr said:
> ...



Now you know darn good and well that liberals will accuse this guy of being some kind of "uncle Tom"--or maybe he just painted himself black--

*LIBERALS hate to watch the below video of black speakers at tea party rallies--  DRIVES THEM NUTS!*

http://youtu.be/PcsnWLLdl70


----------



## oreo (Aug 24, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Why is this surprising?  You know that practically everyone on the left has a dim view of the Tea Party, and you know the sane wing (using that term loosely) of the Republican Party has a dim view of the Tea Party, hell,
> 
> that's 2/3rds of the country right there.



*You know all those Hobbitt's rising up from middle earth to defeat Mordor.*  Yeah I guess you could say republican rino's like John McCain are not to fond of the tea party movement in this country either.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 24, 2011)

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Let me be perfectly blunt.
> ...



Oreo:

I sincerely thank you for that video.. Hadn't seen many of those clips at all. It is one POWERFUL statement about political movements and stereotypes. I surely hope that Lahkota has the guts to take a look at all those Uncle Toms And Aunt Thomasinas.. We need to end this fixation on separating America for political benefit...

Just curious -- on the leftist pecking order -- is a Oreo ABOVE or BELOW an Uncle Tom??? Just in case some dam lefty brings that up in debate....


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2011)

oreo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Surveys surprising finding: tea party less popular than atheists and Muslims*
> ...


Another moron who cannot read.


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> The NYT's isnt fit to line hamster cages with imho.



HERE we go again--YOU HAVE TO READ THE  ARTICLE that liberals post. 

_The article specifically states this!_




> We didn't go into this study to look at the tea party," Campbell said in an interview with The Ticket.
> 
> The professors were following up on research they conducted in *2006 and 2007* for their book "American Grace: How Religion Divides and Unites Us" and decided to add the tea party and atheists to their list of survey queries. By going back to many of the same respondents, the professors gleaned several interesting facts about the tea party.
> 
> One of their more surprising findings, Campbell concedes, (and one drawing national attention) is that the tea party *(back in 2006 and 2007)*-- drew a lower approval rating than Muslims and atheists. That put the tea party below 23 other entries--including Barack Obama, Sarah Palin, Republicans and Democrats--that the professors included on their survey of "a representative sample of 3,000 Americans."



So they are taking statistics they ran in * 2006 and 2007*--(when the tea party movement in this country was not popular)--only a few members--and are trying to relate it to today's tea party movement---

LIBERALS WILL TRY ANYTHING--ALWAYS READ THEIR LINKS.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 25, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> When the Teaparty is a not-so-distant memory, you will hear many of these now-staunch supporters stating things like "You know, I never fully was into everything they believed in." "They were a bit extreme" and "I didn't support everything they stood for."
> 
> In other words, they'll support it until it's no longer popular/feasible. Just like they did with Shrub.
> 
> Watch....


So, what's your excuse going to be come January o' '13, when Barack and the Miserable One are sent packing back to the 'burbs o' Chicago WHERE THEY BELONG, after his one term run as undoubtedly the most inept president in US history is over?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 25, 2011)

Earl Ofari Hutchinson: Claim That Blacks Back the Tea Party is Pure PT Barnum Bunkum


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 25, 2011)

oreo said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > The NYT's isnt fit to line hamster cages with imho.
> ...


You can't trust liberals on anything.

You don't do business with them...You don't loan them money....You never trust anything they say.....You don't leave them alone in your house, or with access to any property. They will steal you blind......And damn sure NEVER leave them alone anywhere near your children.


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > BoycottTheday said:
> ...




Its kind like leaving a crackhead alone with the keys to your house for the weekend. Only thing is... they have 4 years to rip us off this time.


----------



## JMadison (Aug 25, 2011)

daws101 said:


> JMadison said:
> 
> 
> > And the purpose of a thread like this? To help conservatives lose faith in what they stand for. Forget it baby!
> ...


 Maybe a problem to you, but not those that have it.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 25, 2011)

JMadison said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > JMadison said:
> ...


 you all say that, still doesn't make it fact.


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Survey
> 
> 
> 
> In an op-ed article in the New York Times, Robert D. Putnam, a professor of public policy at Harvard, and David E. Campbell, a political scientist at Notre Dame, say they have collected data indicating that the tea party is "less popular than much maligned groups like 'atheists' and 'Muslims.'"



Truthmatters--is showing how deceptional she/he can be.  This is WHY you SHOULD ALWAYS read this LIBERALS entire LINKED ARTICLE. _Truthmatters and a few of the other liberal cohorts on this board do this all of the time._  Cherry pick paragraphs out of article's--including ancient ones--in order to deceive you--making them look like it's today's news.

You'll note that this survey was done in 2006--& ONLY as an "afterthought"- by "quoted" liberal professor's---and long before the tea party movement exploded in growth in this country during the 2009/2010 period.

*The article specifically states this.*



> *We didn't go into this study to look at the tea party,*" Campbell said in an interview with The Ticket.
> 
> The professors were following up on research they conducted in *2006 and 2007* for their book "American Grace: How Religion Divides and Unites Us" and decided to add the tea party and atheists to their list of survey queries. By going back to many of the same respondents, the professors gleaned several interesting facts about the tea party.
> 
> One of their more surprising findings, Campbell concedes, (and one drawing national attention) is that the tea party (back in 2006 and 2007)-- drew a lower approval rating than Muslims and atheists. That put the tea party below 23 other entries--including Barack Obama, Sarah Palin, Republicans and Democrats--that the professors included on their survey of "a representative sample of 3,000 Americans."


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 25, 2011)

So as I have said all along if Obama had not been elected the TP would just be a very minor thing today.


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> So as I have said all along if Obama had not been elected the TP would just be a very minor thing today.




Do you have LINK to that claim?--


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> So as I have said all along if Obama had not been elected the TP would just be a very minor thing today.



You're kiddding right? With McCain as Prez and after all the Bushquakes to the left --- the Tea Party would be in full bloom right now.. You forget that their primary mission is NOT to annoy leftists -- it's to clean the GOP house of political fluff..  ... like McCain.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> So as I have said all along if Obama had not been elected the TP would just be a very minor thing today.



True. Where were they when Bu$h II was spending like a drunken sailor?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > So as I have said all along if Obama had not been elected the TP would just be a very minor thing today.
> ...



reaping the benefits


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 31, 2011)

Lets be honest..........how funny is it when "Truthmatters" posts up a new thread..........I mean in terms of the ironies in life????!!!


----------

